# Roses and Sherbet's waiting thread



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully they will kid soon! They started to bag up early December so I figured they'd kid early January.. Well not yet! Roses has had firm udders for a while now but no other changes. She looks like she is ready to pop though I would say at least twins maybe trips, but I really don't want any bottle babies lol. 
And sherbet hasn't had any changes really. Here are some pictures from the back. I'll get full body later today. Roses is the red doe.. I'll have to try to get better pictures... She runs from me lol


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherbert's udder is sure filling in! Happy kidding to you!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Roses has started to fill in to. About the same size but not so.. Loose. She has so much hair back there you can see anything unless you look under her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think i can handle anymore adorable babies :GAAH: :laugh:
Good luck with kidding  Keep us posted !!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok seriously...Roses running away pics made me laugh! Silly girl! Sherbet definitely looks close going by the udder!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> I don't think i can handle anymore adorable babies :GAAH: :laugh:
> 
> Good luck with kidding  Keep us posted !!


You don't even know! I'm about to go steel someone's kids unless mine kid soon!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's pictures at feeding time.. Roses wasn't watching me lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The picture of Rose walking away seems like she was saying….
"You've got your nerve" ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:

Wow , they all have huge tummies ! The waiting is the hardest 
If Rose only knew you got that photo of her , lolol...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Look at the top of her tail.. Is that the mucus plug or just discharge?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks like parts of the plug to me


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

If it is does that mean she is really close to having her kids?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

No, I'm afraid not. Does *can* loose their plug a couple weeks before kidding.  Doesn't mean she will. She could be closer than that... 

How are they doing? Hopefully they'll kids really soon!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They're doing good.. But I haven't seen any other changes. Sherbets udder hasn't really filled to much since the last picture. But I think roses has.. It feels really heavy. I wish I could get a good picture of her. She is just soooooo round! I hope she has girls since she's only registered 50% and I hope they are colored! ☺


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think so……:clap:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds good.  Hopefully you'll get babies soon.... and doelings.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes hopefully! Crossroads, if I lived closer to you I would have been the first one to your house to pick up that traditional doe with the dapples on her head.. I hope mine are as colorful as yours!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone's going to get all the color…….^^^


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, hopefully so!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

So I think there is more mucus today. I noticed more in the same spot at the top of the tail kind of on top of what was already there. I thought it was the same mucus but it's kinda gooey so I think it's from today


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are all different , some have streaming goo , others don't and they start pushing…….its like hurry up and wait sort of thing , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What do her lady parts look like , very swollen ?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They don't look like they've really changed at all. I can take some pictures though. Who knows.. Maybe things have changed since this morning!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some pictures from this morning.. More white goo from sherbet. There was some coming out last night to. And here's the other doe.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sherbet's udder looks like it could strut/fill any day! Does it feel pretty hard/full?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No it's pretty squishy still  I'm leaving the morning of the 29 and getting back the 1st of February.. I hope they don't kid then


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hopefully they kidd before you leave  Its so stressful let alone having a time frame


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah.. I hope they go before or wait!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

DappledBoers said:


> Yeah.. I hope they go before or wait!


:hug: Me too


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any updates from Sherbet and Rose? I think you are away on your trip now so I bet your caretaker is enjoying adorable goat kids!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

No babies yet. We're in the UP in paradise Michigan. Lotsa snow up here. I just stopped for gas in the snowmobiles now we're going back out on the trails.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Snowmobiles sound super fun!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They are a blast. There's about 3-4 feet up here. The trails are great!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And tahquamanon falls is beautiful in the winter! (I hope I spelled it right)


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

That's really cool! I don't generally care for snow or winter but if I had a snowmobile I might change my mind lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't usually like the snow either. But those trails are some of the most beautiful pieces of land Iv ever seen!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW those are some gorgeous pictures ! Thanks so much for sharing those with us  Man that must be a blast riding the snow mobiles 

Cant wait to see those babies !


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Still nothing! Iv noticed no changes  their udders both started filling early December!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't worry, they have to kid eventually.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What kind of buck are these two gals bred to? What's the last possible due date?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He is my buck from Sandy Ridge Boers out of ASHS ASTROID.. His ABGA # is 10665202


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a buck out of Astroid too! And two of his daughters. Love the buck and love the line.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

One of my does are out of him to!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I think my doe Crimson is your doe's full-sister. I think that's what Justin said!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah I remember talking about this before lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Lol me too!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some updated pictures.. Sorry they're in the dark. 
The third die is pictured last and her udder started filling a week ago or less and I did see her bred September 25th and 28th.. If she got bred either of those days then she'd be due feb 28 or March 2 if I remember right. And they have to be due before her! The third doe is the last pictured. All FF... Oh and why do they get pieces of poop stuck in the crease of their tail above where they poop???


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Their udders have gotten so big! They look within days to me...


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope your right


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Just came outside and sherbet has some discharge.. Does she look sunken in? Udder is still soft...

I feel weird taking pictures of only her back end. My friend saw the picture on my phone.. It's for educational purposes! Lol


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Losing her mucous plug I'd say


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope she kids soon. No other changes as if this morning


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sherbet has some discharge. Is was hanging from her vulva with straw stuck to it but by the time a got my phone it came out and was stuck to her hair. It's clear/white and not to long... Idk what it is or if it means she is close...? Sorry I just noticed she was starting to.. Poop. I always catch them at the worst times . When I go out there all three of the does pee.. EVERY time!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That looks like just normal discharge from pregnancy. Don't go so much by discharge, my does all have lots of it during pregnancy and it usually doesn't mean they are any closer. The only sign is if it's REALLY thick, long and amber colored, but usually by the time you see that they will be showing other labor signs/contractions.

I would go by her udder, and ligaments. Either one of those is bound to give you a heads up before she kids.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't exactly know how to find ligaments. I wrap my fingers around her tail head every day and compare with the other goats but I never feel anything really different.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And every time I go out there her udder feels different. Sometimes it feels full and the ill go check again and it's squishy.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Her udder should look full and shiney looking - ;ike it might burst - ligaments are along side of the tail bones - their are some good examples on this site.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You'll see an unmistakable difference when her udder is actually strutted. Even if it's not rock solid, it should get close to doubling in size and feel much heavier. It won't keep softening, like it is doing now. 

Also once you are able to squeeze all the way around her tailhead she should be close. Ligaments can be sometimes hard to find, but the tailhead thing you'll notice when she is ready.

I know this waiting game is so hard!  She'll have to kid at some point!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You'll see an unmistakable difference when her udder is actually strutted. Even if it's not rock solid, it should get close to doubling in size and feel much heavier. It won't keep softening, like it is doing now.
> 
> Also once you are able to squeeze all the way around her tailhead she should be close. Ligaments can be sometimes hard to find, but the tailhead thing you'll notice when she is ready.
> 
> I know this waiting game is so hard!  She'll have to kid at some point!


I don't know if she will! I think she it's just fat and producing milk Lol thanks for the info.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It took me a couple of breedings to be able to find ligaments and understand it all , lol.
My first doe , i had no flipping idea what i was feeling or not feeling , lol. But after my last kiddings , i finally "got it" and felt the difference between soft ligs and normal ligs and no ligs . Its just by chance your going to find them and feel the difference , then you'll be like "Ohhhhh" now i get it , lol. 

Its so frustrating waiting , hang in there


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Is this the water??? Guys!!!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She doesn't seem to be pushing. She starting eating grain and when I came outside she came out to greet me with that hanging out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is it !!! Woo hoo !!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is it. If she doesn't start pushing, go in to see if she has a dystocia.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoa! That happened fast! Looks like the water bubble, but if she doesn't progress soon, you should go in and check for a stuck kid. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She had two kids. First one head out feet back had to reach in and grab a leg and second one normal but upside down. She doesn't wanna stand up to let them nurse and the colostrum is a thick goo. Normal?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Woohoo! Gorgeous babies! I would just keep an eye on momma. Make sure those kids get colostrum within the next couple hours. Thick colostrum is normal.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! They're beautiful! 

Yes, gel like colostrum is normal for some does. 

Bucks or does? Or one of each?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

One of each!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratualtions :clap::hi5::fireworks::stars:artygroup:

Beautiful babies , so happy for you :hugs:l


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

And I just went and checked the other does. Roses udder is rock hard. But doesn't look like she's dropped her kids and no discharge


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You might be in for a busy night 
Better put that coffee up


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Haha if I only drank it! Ugh getting these guys to find the tears is frustrating. And when they do they find the teeny ones that don't work


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Everybody seems to be asleep.. I'll be up throughout the night to check on them and rosey.. I just went in and have to bottle baby her last bottle for the night. I'm going tomorrow to get more straw(using last bale to add as I clean wet spots) and a hanging weight to weigh them. They are screaming there heads off like she's stepping on them but she isn't.. She seems to be a great mom!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Put a wall up on the kidding shed and out Rosie in there to. She was breathing really heavy while laying down and I thought I saw a push. Early Labor?? I came in at 2:50 took a warm shower and then went back out at 3:20 and rosey was laying down on the other side of her pen.. She dug herself a bed. But she got right up when I came in there.. No discharge and Id doesn't look like kids have dropped but udder is still very hard. So now I'm back in and will go back out 4:30-5 to check up.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats on your first kidding!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Actually it's not my first time.. Iv had 4 other does kid.. Maybe 5. One of the kidding twice.. But Iv only been here for one of them so I don't have a lot of experience yet. And they all did it unassisted so this is the first time I had to help.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She's up and down and digging to make a bed. Breathing heavy only really when she lays down. I really want to go to tsc and get extra bedding and a heat lamp.. I only have one and its with the other kids. It's about a 15 minute drive. Probably 20-25 with the roads right now. So it would be about an hour before I get home.. Should I go?? Hmmm


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How's Roses doing? Babies yet?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She had her babies between my visits. They were very cold when I found them. Brought them in heated them up to 100-101 and brought mom in the house for them to drink.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good job. :thumb:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

There ears had frozen gunk on them and now there ears are swollen. I hope they aren't frostbittin and going to fall off


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww sorry. Don't you hate when they wait till you leave for a few hours?? Hope they are doing ok now.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

There ears are still swollen.. I feel terrible. I'll feel worse if they fall off. Poor babies... The doelings ears are as swollen as the bucks. And the buck is already sold but gladly she understands about his ears. I'm still trying to do everything I can though. I go out there every so often and turn the heater on and they stand in front of it and I warm there ears up real good. Swelling hasn't gone down though.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are some pictures  Sherbets kids are a week and 2 days and Roses kids are a week old today. I'll have to get better pictures. They were playing while I was cleaning out the pens then when I was ready to take pictures they were ready for a nap lol

Sherbets:




































Roses: Here is the doe kid. The buckling is inside so I'll get pictures of him when I feed him. You can see her dark spots and one little tan spot in the third picture.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I love Sherbet's kid with the stripe down the left side of it's face.  Is that a buck or a doe?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are very adorable  Roses doe kid reminds me so much of our month old doe, Sierra! I think Sierra is probably a lighter red, but she has the black spots on her body like that, and has a funny black mark on her face too. I love it, think it's neat coloring


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> They are gorgeous! I love Sherbet's kid with the stripe down the left side of it's face.  Is that a buck or a doe?


Is the buck. He looks like he's gone be really nice.. And he's Fullblood. So I'm excited to see how they turn out! I might keep the doe.. She'll be my only Fullblood doe kid born this year


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> That looks like just normal discharge from pregnancy. Don't go so much by discharge, my does all have lots of it during pregnancy and it usually doesn't mean they are any closer. The only sign is if it's REALLY thick, long and amber colored, but usually by the time you see that they will be showing other labor signs/contractions.
> 
> I would go by her udder, and ligaments. Either one of those is bound to give you a heads up before she kids.


......and watch for her belly to drop. Once they draw in and the belt drops causing a hollowness below the loin, they usually kid within 24 hours.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

My third doe Robin kidded today  she was due the 28th and I noticed her udder filled today but it wasn't right and there were no other signs. I left around 5 to get some straw and I came back and she was pushing and screaming SO LOUD lol she had twins within 29 minutes. Both had one leg back. Idk why or if there was a reason? She had a boy and a girl.
I used a hair dryer to dry there ears completely because they were getting cold and Iv had to hear their ears up 5 times because when I go to check in there the ends of their ears are hard and cold


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you! The others are growing fast. And are scared of me.. Iv been handling them since they were born and the little buck kid acts like I'm going to kill him.. Like he just freaks out if I go in the pen.


----------

